# Paranthèses et de backslash dans un éditeur de texte



## L1011 (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai récemment installé Gedit et Aquamacs sont mon Mac os X afin de faire un peu de code mais voilà que je n'arrive ni à insérer les crochets, ni des backslash, alors que j'y arrive dans iWork ou certains autres logiciels.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'où pourrait provenir le problème?

Bonne fin de WE!

L1011


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2010)

L1011 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'où pourrait provenir le problème?



Oui, moi, j'ai une idée : à mon avis, le problème vient de ce que tu n'as pas lu la doc de ces logiciels. Peut-être que si tu cherchais du côté des tables ASCII étendues respectives de Gnome et de Mac OS, trouverais tu un début d'explication


Cela dit, les softs pour saisir du code, c'est pas dans "Applications" qu'on en parle, cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", tu n'as pas du la lire non plus, d'ailleurs 

On déménage.


----------

